# Ppg psx 700



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My first experience with PPG PSX 700. Great product!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used it quite a bit over the last few years. I like that the iscocynates have been pre polymerized, or something like that. Unlike previous polyurethanes. It also has great bonding properties. It's like an all in one industrial coating. Epoxy primer and UV retentive polyurethane finish. 


With that said, brushing and rolling has been kind o9f iffy.


----------

